
Ask HN: How to get money for remote work done for a US based startup? - vikaskyadav
I will keep it brief. I got introduced to this startup on angelist and this guy had an idea for which he was looking for software engineers. I was going to be a college graduate within some months and being passionate about Javascript, Python and Startups I agreed for equity stake of 2%.<p>I worked on remote basis along with another Ukranian developing the product. The tech stack changed with time too. This guy asked for more help in creating graphics, marketing on fb,google, email campaigns, developing contents and what not and I did with my passion as I know in startup arena you have to take more responsibilities.<p>With time, the product is live now. With time, I realized that the Ukranian guy didn&#x27;t reveal that he was working as freelancer and he got paid too.<p>I never asked for money, all I wanted was recognition, opportunity to learn and prosper. After knowing all this, I asked this guy if it will take time to get funding, he has to pay me just like a freelancer so as to continue with the platform and to meet my ends. This guy turned his back now and not even replying to my emails and hangout chats.<p>I sent him the tasks accomplished over this span of time and just want money for all those tasks I did for him.<p>I don&#x27;t know what should I do? Need help
======
smt88
You shouldn't demand money. It's not what anyone agreed to. He can pay you if
he wants, but he probably won't.

You can demand your equity, but there's probably not much you can do to force
him to give it to you. He can dilute your shares into nothing, or he could
refuse to give them to you.

You've learned a few lessons the hard way: never start work without a
contract; don't work for equity only, as it takes years to have any value (if
it ever will have value); and accept that some clients will screw you over,
and you can't always stop them, even if laws/morality are on your side.

~~~
vikaskyadav
True. I accept it. I don't think so he will pay but I feel karma is there.

